# What style does Seagal use?



## TurtlePower (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone know which style Seagal studied?


----------



## dianhsuhe (Dec 9, 2009)

I googled and found this:

*"Seagal Sensei created his own style, from the different teachings he had been taught over a period of years. He received his first Shodan under Ki Society, which you can see in some of his movements, if you know the style.*

*He now trains under the Aikikai umbrella I believe. His style is now influenced heavily from those he trained under personally. His own school was "Tenshin Bugei Gakuen" in the USA."*

KI Aikido was founded by Koichi Tohei Sensei (9th dan) and I believe it is also referred to as, Shin Shin Toitsu Aikido.

Some folks make fun of Seagal but at one point he was the highest ranking, or one of the highest ranking Aikidoka in the U.S. As I recall.

I am no resource on Aikido admittedly, so hopefully someone will come along and clarify/correct me.

Take care,
Jamey


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 10, 2009)

Correct, Seagal is ranked 7th Dan by the AikiKai and was, I believe, the first American to open and run an Aikido dojo in Japan.

Here is Seagal's exact quote when asked by an interviewer about his training.


> Q: What master(s) did you study under?
> 
> Sensei: I was in and out of Japan as a youth and saw Tohei Sensei when he was still with Hombu Dojo. I studied with numerous teachers who you don't know and never heard of; from Isoyama Sensei to Abe Sensei. Just a bunch of people most of who are dead.


 
I believe his last formal teacher was with the TenShin Aikido group.  Here is a link to their website.  The person listed as being the head instructor is Seagal's first wife, and the other person listed is his son from that marriage.


----------



## TurtlePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey, got sidetracked with holiday stuff.  Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## amir (Dec 27, 2009)

Just be aware - in the movies Seagal appears to typically do just like any other actor - whatever the choreographer said, it may have some similarity to Aikido (mostly in his earlier movies) but only limited.


Amir


----------

